# How much time do you spend before and after a trip?



## jakeginus (Nov 12, 2006)

Hi - I'm contemplating buying an RV and would keep it in storage. I'd like to use it for weekend trips but I'm concerned about how much time it takes to get it out of storage, get ready and then clean and store it when I'm done. 

How much time do you guys spend?

Thanks!

Paul


----------



## hertig (Nov 13, 2006)

Re: How much time do you spend before and after a trip?

Depends on you and the type of RV.

If you are talking about a trailer and you use your tow vehicle on a regular basis in between trips, then your up front time would include re-installing the hitch (if it was removed), going to storage, hitching up, checking the tires and pulling it home.  You might take the tow vehicle in for a lube and oil change (or other needed service) before a long trip, but with planning, this would not add any time to the trip.  After the trip would be slightly less, as unhitching is a bit quicker than hitching, and you would not need to check the tire pressure.

However, a motorhome is a vehicle, and if it has been sitting, in addition to the tires you may need to charge or even replace the batteries, check ALL the fluids (oil - generator and main, hydrolic fluid - possibly 2 or more systems, transmission, cooling - generator and main, hub levels and possibly others), belts and wiper blades, windshield washer tank.  All this, and any service, would be in addition to your daily driver and so would be 'added' to the trip time.  Plus you would need to either have another driver with you, or tow your car home behind the motorhome, if it can be so towed.  Returning a motorhome to storage would be about the same as with a trailer.

In either case, the real time can be while it is at your house.  If you keep it fully stocked with everything except food and other perishables, you can be underway in a few hours.  If it is kept mostly empty, then it can take a day or 2 to get it stocked and ready to go.  Washing it or any internal cleaning before the trip is optional.

When you get back from the trip, you will need to unload.  Again, if you only unload the perishables this won't take long.  A full unloading can take up to a day.  Then you'll want to clean it, inside and out.  Depending on how fussy you are, this can take from a few hours to a few days.  Make sure the batteries are all fully filled and fully charged.  Empty and clean the tanks, this should only take an hour or so (and might be better done at your last stop before getting home).  If there is any chance it will get to freezing or below, 'winterize' the unit.

So I would say that if you arrange things 'intelligently' (perhaps 'efficiently' or 'effectively' would be a better word), you could be ready to go for a weekend in in 1/2 day to 1 day prior to the trip and could be back in storage within 1 to 2 days of your return.  I'd say add at least a 1/2 day on each end for a motorhome if it has/will be sitting for a while.


----------



## DL Rupper (Nov 13, 2006)

Re: How much time do you spend before and after a trip?

Goodness, I'm worn out thinking about it.   :bleh:


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Nov 13, 2006)

Re: How much time do you spend before and after a trip?

I'm glad it is not that time consuming for me.  We do keep the trailer at home and don't have to load/unload everything each time.


----------



## C Nash (Nov 13, 2006)

Re: How much time do you spend before and after a trip?

Give us 15 minutes notice and the MH shore power is unhooked and we are ready to go.   :bleh:    :laugh: but, then we have to stop at walley world to pick up all the things we forgot :angry:


----------



## ARCHER (Nov 14, 2006)

Re: How much time do you spend before and after a trip?

I keep a check list on coming and going.  Cover it with plastic and use a marker (board type erasable)  That way ya won't forget to do something important, either coming or going.  Have one for storage also.


----------



## hertig (Nov 14, 2006)

Re: How much time do you spend before and after a trip?

oh yes, storing at home is much better and much quicker and much cheaper.  If I could not store at home, I probably wouldn't bother with a RV.   But the question specified 'storage'.


----------

